# jewellery product photography help



## ron5100 (Jul 29, 2018)

Hi people ,
I'm fairly new to the photography game have been reseaching over the past 6 months what I can , but my issue is that I'm doing some product jewellery shots for my partners new business (trying to keep costs down), to get that white background as per website pictures and all I seem to get is a greyish background. How can I get this true white?


 heres one picture. i understand that editing inn raw is better? but thats another thing I'm struggling with i just want it to be more or less there without editing to much if possible?
please help


----------



## chenjinbo (Aug 3, 2018)

You can change the backgroud.
Glossy silver paper
like this:


----------



## ron5100 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi chenjinbo
Thats a  great idea for future shots, for now just trying to get them looking like they actually  do for web with completely white background so they merge with the web page.


----------



## chenjinbo (Aug 5, 2018)

ron5100 said:


> Hi chenjinbo
> Thats a  great idea for future shots, for now just trying to get them looking like they actually  do for web with completely white background so they merge with the web page.




No other better way, only   Photoshop


----------



## ron5100 (Aug 5, 2018)

You can get close like this has just been cropped but nothing else I did this on thursday


----------



## snowbear (Jun 21, 2019)

jogesh debnath said:


> The better way to edit photos by a  professional photo editor. Because it is the website matter.


Year old zombie thread


----------

